# To the Jew first



## Pergamum (May 7, 2009)

What does this mean? 

How would I explain this to children correctly?

Any links to articles, books?


What are some false views that need to be combatted?

Is modern missions suffering because we are largely not focused on the Jews? 


Is "To The Jew First" a missions strategy for every church, or an explanation of the historical progression of the Gospel advance.

Does every church need to have a Jew-focused ministry?




RELATED: The phrase Jerusalem, Judea, Samaria and the Uterrmost parts of the earth. Was that a prophecy of how the historical progression of missions would happen, or is that a missions strategy for each church?


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2009)

In Romans 1 it is speaking about the order that the Gospel was manifested...the Jews were preached to first, then the Gentiles.

Romans 2 is speaking of the same kind of order, and it's interesting that verse 11 tells us that there is no partiality with God right after it tells us of the Jew being first.

I would keep in mind that Paul went to the Jews until they utterly rejected the Gospel, at which point he stopped going to the Jews and focused on the Gentiles. Therefore i don't think we are required to evangelize to the Jews any more than to any other people group.

Acts 13:46
_Then Paul and Barnabas grew bold and said, “It was necessary that the word of God should be spoken to you first; but since you reject it, and judge yourselves unworthy of everlasting life, behold, we turn to the Gentiles._


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> We witness where the Lord places us, obviously, and to whom He would have us do so.





-----Added 5/7/2009 at 08:15:06 EST-----



Pergamum said:


> RELATED: The phrase Jerusalem, Judea, Samaria and the Uterrmost parts of the earth. Was that a prophecy of how the historical progression of missions would happen, or is that a missions strategy for each church?



I think the parable of the early and late workers in Mat 20 speaks volumes to this question.


----------



## Pergamum (May 8, 2009)

Is "To the Jew first" already a historical accomplishment? i.e. Jesus, the disciples and Paul all prioritized them until Acts 13 or so I think, and then - sensing their hardness - turned to the Gentiles?

If a missionary enters Germany, he need not find Jews first before preaching to other, right?


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2009)

So we treat the Jews just like any other "unreached people group"?


----------



## TimV (May 9, 2009)

> So we treat the Jews just like any other "unreached people group"?



Yes, but not collectively, as some sort of "unreached people", but as an unconverted person.



> I don't think a missionary is bound to "find the Jews first" in Germany, but when the Lord gives any of us the opportunity to witness to a Jew, I definitely think we should do it.



Exactly. Just like the Gypsies, Poles, Turks and Balts you meet in Germany or anywhere else.


----------



## larryjf (May 9, 2009)

Mat 21:43 is worth mentioning in this thread -

_Therefore I say to you, the kingdom of God will be taken from you and given to a nation bearing the fruits of it._


----------



## calgal (May 9, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> So we treat the Jews just like any other "unreached people group"?



Yes but don't use "jews for Jesus": they can slam and lock the door faster than any other group.


----------



## larryjf (May 9, 2009)

calgal said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > So we treat the Jews just like any other "unreached people group"?
> ...



Do Jews for Jesus witness in an unbiblical way?


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2009)

So "To the Jew first" was a historical progression of the spread of the Gospel,. not a formula for missions prioritization once we enter a new region, right? 

Any articles, links, quotes which support this?


----------



## calgal (May 9, 2009)

larryjf said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Yes they do. Here is a classic example: I was out with my (now) husband and another couple in Ann Arbor (yes That School) for a game. Jews for Jesus had a guy standing on a corner with tracts. He was selective about who he approached: only the people who had the "right look" were witnessed to. And since we did not fit the "image" no tract for us.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 9, 2009)

Jews for Jesus is just another infiltration of Zionism into the Church. It's best to steer clear of anything like it or related to it, In my humble opinion. 

Anyone who calls themselves Jewish - either through a believed descendence from ancient Judahites or because that is their religion needs the gospel like any other group of people.


----------



## TimV (May 9, 2009)

Ethnic profiling really is part of the OP, so it stands to reason, I guess


----------



## calgal (May 9, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Jews for Jesus is just another infiltration of Zionism into the Church. It's best to steer clear of anything like it or related to it, In my humble opinion.
> 
> Anyone who calls themselves Jewish - either through a believed descendence from ancient Judahites or because that is their religion needs the gospel like any other group of people.



Before Godwin's law is invoked, you may not be aware that I and several others here are descended from zionists, kikes, yids, untermenschen and so on. Galatians 3 would best sum up my issues with J4J (and don't get me started on "messianic churches" and the apostasies therein).


----------



## Pergamum (May 13, 2009)

What is Godwin's law?




Okay, back to the OP...



Jesus and Paul went first to the Jews. DO we need to also? Was this a passing era of history of a strategy for every new country we enter? I need proof.


----------

